# 1958



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Dawg loved playing in the high school band as a drummer and was damn good at it. Then in 1958 Bear Bryaqnt viaited my home in Greenville, Alabama where my dad was the head of the local University of Alabama alumni association and Bear, sitting in our living room, asked my dad if I was a football player for the local high school team and my dad responded that, no, I was a band member and that exchange humiliated me to my bones so, despite my inclinations otherwise, the next day, I (being a large person) went out for the football team under Coach Whetstone. I hated football and would rather have ridden on the band bus among young ladies than the team bus among sweaty football jocks but my fate was sealed. Today on the news I see that old farts such as I are dying from brain disorders brought about by head injuries suffered on the football fields of my youth yet no one with whom I am acquainted back in 1958 has yet to die of having engaged in oral sex on the band bus in the dark of the back of that conveyance . Srew Bear Bryant and his hold on feeble minded South Alabama males of the 1950s. One cannot tell the future from the proximiity of 16 at a high school in the rural south. Now, at 72, my brain disfunction might be attributal to too much tiquila or on too many grinding turf encounters on football fields in South Alabama long ago. Who knows, but I remain somewhat befuddled regardles of the cause. 

Damn 1950s example setters but at least they avoided another civil war.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved the story where as a boy you ran so fast your leg braces fell off. Life IS like a box of chocolates...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=vantexan;5397146]I loved the story where as a boy you ran so fast your leg braces fell off. Life IS like a box of chocolates...[/QUOTE]_

You are an amusing fellow Van and .I was a student at the University of Alabama when Winston Groom, the authotr of Forrest Gump, was a student there as wel

When I entered the universitity in1961,it was totally racially segregated and in 1962, two black studenys, Vivian Maloe and James Cook entered the unviersity during the summer seesion and that was the occasion of the infamos cofrontation between George Wallace and Nicholas Katzenback at tha scholhouse door which was a disgraceful charade making all of us university syudends appear to be racist hillbillies in those day

As in Euope recently, the day may comew when your neighbor may baxh your infant+s´head against the wall and take pleasure in so doing..



.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hadn't heard about that but as crazy as the world is getting it's no surprise. Mexico looks better all the time.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I really like the tie-in to life in Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=joaquinx;5400786]I really like the tie-in to life in Mexico.[/QUOTE]_


OK, joaquinx , Dawg has already been reprimanded for this posting by someone with whom I have lived for nearly 44 years so your comment, while cogent, was not required to put me in my place. I will, however, bet that high school kids of 1958 or their equivalents in rural Mexico received inconclusive advice on how to succeed as adults as did Alabama youth in the 1950s when big guys like Dawg either went out for football as locally defined or were declared cowardly sissies by thugs on the varsity team when passing in the school hallway. 

By the way, in my first job as a federal bank examiner in Los Angeles in the mid-1960s, my new boss really hated me so while I lived in Hermosa Beach just south of Santa Monica, I was constantly assigned to the San Joaquin Valley - usually Taft, Bakersfield or Fresno, so I wonder where you derived that "joaquinx" internet handle. Of course, in 1966 in the San Joaquin Valley there was no internet and handles generally took the nature of "Billy Bob".


----------

